# setting time and date



## wbt (Dec 29, 2010)

I just started using the wi fi Kindle and notice (on the clipboard) that the time and date are wrong. I've spent some time on this forum and I did not find much about this issue. "Settings" allowed me to set the time, but I can find no way to set the date. Is the Kindle supposed to display time and date somewhere? I've also Googled the question and noticed that it was an issue with earlier generation Kindles, but I found little about the latest models. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks, Bill


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you turn on Wireless, get connected, try a 'sync and check for items'. . . .that should make the clock correct -- presumably including the date.  But, for the record, the Kindle will only display the time, not the date.  The only time I see a date is if I'm in a newspaper -- and then it's the date of the issue, not necessarily today.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I have tried several times to see if syncing will set the time on my K3 WiFi model. It won’t. The only way to set the time is manually through the Settings menu.

Either my Kindle is unique, or at some point the design team at Amazon decided not to implement the trivial code to get the time over WiFi. All of my other devices get the time over a WiFi connection just fine.

Mike


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I got mine today, it got the date right over wifi, but not the time.  I had to set that manually myself.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The K3 WiFi version does not set the time automatically, only manually. The 3G version will set itself.


----------

